# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  Sptbox deluxe 11.3.4 released!!! Dual shot update!!!!

## Shamseldeen Victory

Sptbox deluxe 11.3.4 released!!! Dual shot update!!!!  *Just Keep Watch SPT TEAM!!!*  *We Have No More Word Just Have More Update !!!*  *NEWS:*  ** First in World GT-C6712 Dual Os Dual Imei/Unlock/Flash* ** First in World GT-E2652 Dual Os Dual Imei/Unlock/Flash* ** First in World GT-E2652W Dual Os Dual Imei/Unlock/Flash* ** First in World GT-E1172 Dual Os Imei/Unlock/Flash* ** First in World GT-E2232 Dual Os Dual Imei/Unlock/Flash * First in World GT-E2230 Dual Os Dual Imei/Unlock/Flash * First in World GT-E2230M Dual Os Dual Imei/Unlock/Flash * First in World SCH-W289 Imei/Unlock/Flash * First in World GT-C3500 Direct Imei/Unlock (Via USB) * First in World SHW-M130L Imei/Unlock/Flash
* 117 Model New Version Firmware Uploaded On Support Area   Alternative Download Link: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   P.S: This Week Will upload more Nordic and India Files.*

----------

